# Corn Snake - Hamster



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

How far away from the viv shoul dwe keep our hamster?

We havent got the snake yet, and the hamster is next to the viv but we are not sure exactly how far we are going to need to put her from the viv.

We have a place we can put her that is about 6ft away from the front of the viv in our living room, the snake is in the dining room, there would be a wall directly in the line of sight but there is no door.

Just want to know the hamster will be out of smelling distance so to not send the snake crazy


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

i have my gerbils on the same wall as my snakes there is about 5ft between and they cant see each other have never had a problem with this.


----------



## 12kslr33 (May 20, 2008)

I personally wouldnt keep them in same room, i suppose a corn isnt gonna be too bad if it does get a whiff of hamster compared to a kingsnake, they only have to think they can smell food to go nuts!


----------



## kerryrep22 (Jun 10, 2008)

i keep my hamster in the same room as my corns and royals, and have never had any problems.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have 20 pet mice next to and int he same room as 5 snakes.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

12kslr33 said:


> I personally wouldnt keep them in same room, i suppose a corn isnt gonna be too bad if it does get a whiff of hamster compared to a kingsnake, they only have to think they can smell food to go nuts!


i never had any problems with a gerbil next to my snakes...

only time it made the snake exited is when i fed it one...but thats it.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I have around 20 gerbils and a dozen mice surrounded by 2 royals, 2 boas and 2 corns about 4ft away in the same room...the snakes are constantly eying them up with a pinny on, sharpnin their knives and forks while drooling! :whistling2: ok only joking, had no problems at all.


----------



## shrek (Jun 19, 2008)

personally i would keep them in seperate room where snake wont ever go ,i know its not a problem as its a corn snake and they are not known to be aggressive etc, but if you progress on and get larger more aggressive snakes then may become a problem as i would not want to stop any of mine in feeding mode ,so their food is kept seperate and only in same room on feeding which i think is good practise any way especially if you want to keep burms or retics etc in the future


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

shrek said:


> personally i would keep them in seperate room where snake wont ever go ,i know its not a problem as its a corn snake and they are not known to be aggressive etc, but if you progress on and get larger more aggressive snakes then may become a problem as i would not want to stop any of mine in feeding mode ,so their food is kept seperate and only in same room on feeding which i think is good practise any way especially if you want to keep burms or retics etc in the future


of course a corn is aggressive, its a food source.


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

For the time being we will be staying with just the corn snake, purely because of lack of room for any more vivs at the minute.

Might leave the hamster where it is at the minute then, about 4ft away to the side of the viv, simply because this is the easiest palce to keep her, if the corn starts acting a bit weird ill move her to somewhere further away


----------

